# Dock Diving



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

Curious to know if anyone here does Dock Diving with their dogs?
I've been really interested in it for a few years now and would love to hear from people who actually participate in it. It's something I'd like to try atleast once.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is a club starting here in Pittsburgh - and I have one dog who loves jumping in water and swiming (Csabre) so I am going to try to get her in it - for nothing else, just to get her a chance to exercise by swimming regularly!

She is the dog in the water on the front page of my website...that was some Bay off Lake Huron in Canada....she retrieved that stick so many times and climbed in and out over the rocks that she wore every nail down to bleeding - and never quit...so LOL we are looking to be the first GSD titled Dock Dog!

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There's a member here on the board, mcavan, who does dock diving with her dog. She doesn't visit the board much, but if she sees this I'm sure she'll chime in. Or you might want to PM her.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks Chris! I'll be sure to contact her.

LOL Such a determined girl! I can only hope mine is as determined as yours.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

UKC is now offering Dock Jumping as an event, and the titles would show up in a UKC pedigree. Just another venue you might search for clubs, events, etc. I think the first official events will be starting this year. 

Christine


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Have you visited the forum they have at: Dockdogs.com ?

While most of the folks have Labs and Chessies, they welcome ALL breeds. One of the top dogs is a female Belgian Terv.(Her name is "Pico".) Then there is "Country". He is the World Record holder in both events. He is a greyhound mix.


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Chris!!!! and I just happened on this tonight...

Yes Navarre and I have competed quite a bit in both the National Dock Dog events and locally at our Ultimate Air Dog events. It is a LOT of fun and the dogs JUST love it. That said is it a HIGH excitment environment and you do have to be on the lookout as some people do not watch their dogs or dogs space very well so if you go try and go WAY ahead of time so you can have some practice time before the competition begins.

MY biggest piece of advice is to go slow..many people think since their dogs flies off the dock at the lake or their own pool they will d to the same at the events and this is almost never the case...the water is clear, the dock is 2 feet off the water, there are LOTS of people, barking dog, sometimes loud music and more.

What I recommend is first have your dog go up the ramp out of the pool into the water and throw their toy and let them see/feel it IS 
water..do that a time or two and if they are confident etc. THEN head to the dock...the first toss or two do right from the edge of the dock, and throw the bumper/toy/ball CLOSE and let the dog just hop in and find their their way of the pool..once they are to this point you can start having them jump from farther back on the dock to gain speed and distance.

Navarre's best distance is 16-17 feet or so as he does not try and 
CATCH the toy, he just charges down the dock full speed and dives in! LOL I finally bought him the EV (Extreme Vertical) bumper that is suspended to use this summer to teach him to try and catch the bumper to see if it will help him increase his distance. With his speed and power 20 feet is very reasonable for him *IF*
we can get more height trying to catch the bumper...but you know he does not know or care how far the other dogs jump and just loves to do it!!!

You can see a photo of Navarre finishing his Dock Dogs Junior Jumper title at http://www.zutreuenhanden.com, previous litters,
B litter photos and then his page!!

Pico and Country are just totally and completely amazing to watch and owned by the NICEST people..to see Country soar and Pico fly is just something very, very special......

Please let me know if you have ANY questions at all...sigh dock diving is far from our minds here in MI right now with a low of 4 or lower tonight....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a direct link to Navarre's page. 

http://www.zutreuenhanden.com/Navarre.htm


----------



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW!!! Agility, herding, Schutzhund, dock diving...does Navarre drive himself to the events too? That is one impressive dog!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

That's what I said the first time I saw pictures of him too. AND a very handsome devil if you ask me.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I'll definitely be sending you a message at one point or another. Just have to gather all of my questions.









I agree, Navarre is quite handsome and impressive


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

THANKS Butchsdad!!! LOL

Actually while he does not yet drive he does sometimes ride "shotgun" and we had to have him stop wearing sunglasses as he LOVES to play people...he will sit there like a person looking straight ahead until you are stopped at a light then he very slowly looks to the right and people look back and most often scream, point and more!! He then just looks ahead again wagging his tail...he just thinks it is a HOOT!! We worried we were going to cause accidents!!

He really is an amazing and wonderful dog, he LOVES all training, tracking, obedience, protection, herding, agility, dock diving and every week he is now also my demo dog for puppy kindergarten classes where he is totally fine loose with 10 puppies to show certain things from stays to how to play tug "politely" to showing competition heeling and more...

We also skijor in the winter for fun but have yet to get photos of THAT!!!!

Isn't this something wonderfully special about GSDs as they CAN do some many different things from therapy work, to S & R, to the show ring and so much more...


----------



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

I was so impressed with everything else that I forgot to mention that. He is a beautiful dog. But like a good woman, with so many other great qualities looks just sort of pale in significance in my opinion. I hope that came out right. I meant it as a compliment for women and the dog. I'm just going to be quiet now so I don't get in too much trouble.


----------



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

They really are magnificent. Butch is actually my first GSD and he is only 14 months old, so I am just starting to scratch the surface of their real potential. So far, though, I just can't seem to find anything that they can't do. If I knew he wouldn't eat whatever we killed I might even take him hunting. I don't think I would have very much game in the freezer, though. I would just have a fat dog.


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

Actually I was looking into things as there is one hunting organization that does not require the dogs to be "sporting" dogs..and I thought that would be so very cool...do worry a little bit about the lack of a "soft" mouth so even if the game was not 'eaten' what might returned to hand might be more than a little mangled!! Navarre loves "marking" games etc...with bumper etc....


----------



## Butchsdad (Jan 18, 2008)

If you teach that dog to hunt I want a puppy!!! I will give up beagles all together.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Maybe not mangled, but quite bruised and covered in spit.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It IS possible to have a non "soft mouthed" breed work out as a hunting dog. My Aussie/Heeler mix can and WILL find and retrieve LIVE Quail and young Pheasants.(Adult pheasants he just catches but cannot retrieve as his mouth is too small. He only weighs 35lbs. So he just pins them to the ground until I can pick them up. Same with Ducks.) ) We used to raise game birds. Several times the men would leave the gate open and the birds would ecsape! Beings that I don't DO "bird dogs", "Wrangler" (the heeler") was elected to find and catch the birds. He never so much as injured one, let alone "mangle" it. This is the same dog that likes nothing more than to catch and kill small "furry" critters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mcavanWe also skijor in the winter for fun but have yet to get photos of THAT!!!!


Well you really _have_ to you know! You may have noticed from this section that I'm quite active skijoring with Odin & Frigga. They enjoy it so much I'm already planning on getting a sulky for them for the warmer months.

BTW, I think I've seen you with Navarre dock diving on the Outdoor Channel here.


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

Sad to say we have never made it on TV for dock diving but we can always "dream"LOL! ...we really just skijor for fun on our dead end road or in the yard as I am just not a good enough skier anymore to think about competing or going out with others that are any good!! I will try and get some photos though so people can point and laugh at my expression while I am telling Navarre "easy, easy" "easy" all the time!!! My SO loved to have him follow the van and see how fast he can get Navarre to go but last time we tried it we got going WAY faster than I wanted to hit the ground at so we do not do THAT anymore!!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I also have a GSD with a Dock Dogs title...
Here are a couple pics of Tooz earning her Junior Jumpers title:
Dock Dogs Quakertown PA June 07 (pic 1) 
Dock Dogs Quakertown PA June 07 (pic 2) 


> Quote:Isn't this something wonderfully special about GSDs as they CAN do some many different things...


I totally agree! There is nothing a GSD can't be trained to do! My GSD has also done retriever work with ducks. If we could find a club that would have us, I would join!


----------



## mmmontgomery (Jul 13, 2004)

Is dock diving hard on the elbows? I'd love to try it if it is not.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I have been involved with Dock Diving for the past two years, but not with my German Shepherd. My son has a yellow lab named "Jumpin George". The dog's greatest pleasure is dock diving, and we hope he will qualify for the world championships this year.

Pico, as someone mentioned is simply astounding. The first time I saw the dog was at the national championships and Pico just dominated. Country is a greyhound/**** mix and holds the world's record, but will likely fall off the charts this year. 

The chessies and labs are the most represented dogs; howver, I have seen a Pit Bull place in the top three, in the novice category, and a Jack Russell Terrier jump over 20 feet.

Someone in an earlier post mentioned that there GSD did well in the junior category, but that is rare. Nonetheless, if you dog likes water and will run off a dock, give it a shot. If you have an opportunity to work with the dog a bit, please do so. I would love to see more GSD's compete. 

The Dockdogs.com is a good reference site; however, I believe in our Western States there maybe another group that is more widely represented, called Splash Dogs. 

Rather then the long jump my son wanted to train my GSD, Timber, in extreme vertical. Te dog is long, lean and a good jumper. However, I am having him get OFA checked first.

Finally, if you dog enjoys swimming and doesn't mind jumping off docks, don't give up if the pup is reluctant on his first official try. Dogs hesitate on their first try, but if he jumps off that dock and it is only a few feet that is a good start. "Jumpin George's" first jump was 2 feet, 10 inches; his best after more training and a year later, 25 feet, 2 inches.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

This is something I'm interested in doing just for fun. I'm not expecting my dog to be a pro at it at all. It seems like a fun activity we can enjoy together [granted he likes to do it]. Honestly, if he's not into it I won't push it. 

Love those pictures of Tooz. How far did she end up jumping?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I think Tooz's personal best was 11'9". We aren't gonna break any world records but the dog really enjoys it! We went to an Ultimate Air Dogs event a couple weeks ago but the water was too cold for "the princess" to jump in. She jumped the first day but the second day, forget it!

DockDocks is a great venue. You can also check out Ultimate Air Dogs.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I should have placed a bit more emphasis on the fun aspect of the sport. Some dogs just love it, and if yours does that is super.

If your dog loves jumping off boat docks and swimming, it will be fun.


----------



## travis_gsd27 (Nov 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: sleachy the water was too cold for "the princess" to jump in. She jumped the first day but the second day, forget it!












And thanks for the link


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought it was better than starting a new one ... 
I don't even have my new GSD yet, but would love to get one/raise one to do dock diving. I've always loved watching this sport! It's good to see that there ARE GSDs that have taken to it. 

Does anyone have any advice on getting started, what to look for in a dog, how to train a puppy ... how to find local clubs, new contacts, anything else you can think of? 

My mini-aussie is definitely not a water dog ... he'll only go in the water to get to me (panic if he can't). 

Thanks!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

BluePaws,

I found a local contact by searching the dock dogs website, finding the closest club to me, and emailing them. I live near a river with docks, so I think if you have a body of water or a pool near you that would be a good intro, at least to see if your pup likes to swim! If they like water and want to jump in, then give it a shot


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I finally got Kessy to a dock over the weekend - she LOVES to swim but there aren't any docks around here! But I had to opportunity and had to use it - it was about 40 degrees and the water was cold but she did great for her first time. I would like to get her involved with dock diving in the spring and dockdogs.com seems to have a nice calendar of events.

I got one picture, with a cell phone...so not the best quality but I didn't have my good camera  









Anyway - I don't know much about the training end of it, but you definitely want a dog with a lot of drive so they get really into jumping after the toy. I would look for something without a ton of angulation and not too heavy-boned, so you get the agility for jumping. 

Both Kessy and Djenga are crazy about the water, they go nuts when they know we're at the lake where I take them swimming, they drag me down the drive, barking to be let loose...my other two GSD's were NOT into water.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> BluePaws,
> 
> I found a local contact by searching the dock dogs website, finding the closest club to me, and emailing them. I live near a river with docks, so I think if you have a body of water or a pool near you that would be a good intro, at least to see if your pup likes to swim! If they like water and want to jump in, then give it a shot


Thanks! I did find a dock diving club not too far away that I want to go visit sometime ... and I also discovered a group that's building a canine aquatic center about 40 miles away, specifically to have a pool for dogs to swim in! Can't wait to check it out, once it's built! 

The beach is only about 90-100 miles away, so want to go down there whenever possible, as soon as I figure out how to deal with the sand and salt water on the dog (for example, how to get sand out of the ears!) ... 

Let me know if you give it a try, would love to hear about your experiences with dock diving! It looks like a lot of fun, even if you don't do it competitively.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm helping to get a local dock diving club going. My APBT/AST and my GSD BOTH do Dock diving. They love it! The local club here is hoping to get a permanent practice spot, for now, we use the river and boatdocks!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

VonKromeHaus said:


> I'm helping to get a local dock diving club going. My APBT/AST and my GSD BOTH do Dock diving. They love it! The local club here is hoping to get a permanent practice spot, for now, we use the river and boatdocks!


It looks like a lot of fun, I love watching the sport on TV whenever Purina has their competitions. I don't know that I want to do it particularly competitively (I'm not a competitive person by nature) but it looks like a fun sport! My 'New Pup' breeder says her dogs do tend to take to water well ... but of course, a lab would compete better at dock diving (hence why I don't really care if we compete and are 'top of the class'). 

My mini-aussie and I do agility for grins and giggles, so that's another option I have for New Pup when he/she's old enough ... but dock diving is a whole new world to explore! *grin* 

I hadn't thought of an APBT or AST getting in to it, that's really cool!! How did you discover their talent? How did you get started?


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I am a member of a nice club in Redding,CA if anyone would like to know more about them they could PM me.
We have weekly practices(when the weather is nice) and they offer classes in spring and late summer.
My boy who is a GSD/lab mix competes in dock jumping, we've only done one competition so far and he got first place. He jumped 16,1 (to be honest he wasn't trying very hard that day.).
But we love it! He has fun going out and doing it, the swimming is great for him, and I like going home with a somewhat tired dog. lol


----------



## KS Andrea (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## KS Andrea (Jul 8, 2010)

*German Shepherd DockDiving Info*

Pictures by hailey2007_2007 - Photobucket


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I like this one


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

May as well add one.


----------



## ExcellenceKennels (Feb 28, 2011)

Ultimate Air Dogs is the organization that works with UKC on dock diving events. Dex has a Senior level Champion title!

Check out his webpage 
Excellence Kennels - Dex


----------

